Ask HN: What advice do you have for people going to in their 30s? - aryamaan
======
omeysalvi
Can you expand on the context? Career wise? Financially? Spiritually? What
advice are you looking for?

~~~
aryamaan
Wanted to keep it open ended to not restrict in any vertical.

------
TomMarius
I am not yet thirty, but the most important thing I keep in mind is that
optimism is a conscious activity, and friendships have to be cared for, and
that our loved ones' time is limited.

